# trying to kill a 4x4 tent, 2lbs is it possible?



## ODanksta (Jul 22, 2015)

This is for my girl. I'm about to buy a 4x4 tent for her. I have tons of equipment not being used. So I want to max the shit out of it.. I'm thinking using two 8" air cooled hoods and two 1K ballast tuned down to 50%, one hood rocking eye hortilux hps bulb and the other hood using a MH conversion bulb for dual spectrum. And using Co2 via dual propane burner.

What growing style do you think would be best? 9 dwc buckets, custom built 8" deep raised bed stuffed to the max or rockwool stuffed to the max. SOG style.
I know scrog is great but wanting to yield as much as quickly as possible.

Heat will be a real issue but I have tons of inline fans so hopefully I can rig something up to a portable AC without it actually being inside of the tent.

My logic is by running two hoods instead of one. Is maybe I can keep them it closer to the canopy with a lower heat intensity and plus the dual spectrum, I could care less about the bulb life so with that being said tell me what you think..


----------



## Budget Buds (Jul 22, 2015)

You could get 1 kilo from a 4x4 room, I would recommend a SOG grow with 64 plants packed 4 per square foot with a straight 12/12 from established clones. I dont know how you would fit 2 air cooled hoods in there but I'm sure with some thought it could be done, Why not just one 1k light with a dual spectrum bulb for the best of both worlds? You better have some serious airflow going in there in addition to the air cooled hoods too. Heat would be a serious adversary IMO over pretty much everything. In the summer time my 4x4 gets warm with just a 600 hps. Best of luck


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Jul 23, 2015)

I would not do 2 hoods in a 4x4. But yes 2 pounds is doable . I don't know how I would do it


----------



## fandango (Jul 23, 2015)

cooling could be done if the room the tent is in has a/c when lights are on...if the room is at 76f than if you open the lower intake vent in the tent and mount a squirrel cage type blower at the top of the tent,this would draw in the cool air and blow the hot air out into the room or attic.400+cfm blower


----------



## justugh (Jul 23, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> This is for my girl. I'm about to buy a 4x4 tent for her. I have tons of equipment not being used. So I want to max the shit out of it.. I'm thinking using two 8" air cooled hoods and two 1K ballast tuned down to 50%, one hood rocking eye hortilux hps bulb and the other hood using a MH conversion bulb for dual spectrum. And using Co2 via dual propane burner.
> 
> What growing style do you think would be best? 9 dwc buckets, custom built 8" deep raised bed stuffed to the max or rockwool stuffed to the max. SOG style.
> I know scrog is great but wanting to yield as much as quickly as possible.
> ...


it is but u need hydro .........if u really want to do this i can tell u how but understand when flowering starts u are it's bitch ..........u are PHing the water 4-6 times a day every day (and if u do not then u will not make the 2 lbs ) ......i came close with 26 oz off one plant in 110days
https://www.rollitup.org/t/call-it-hydro-exp-gone-mad-imput-wellcome-autoflowering-strain-gone-nutz.764237/


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 23, 2015)

that's what sucks about hydro. yield potential is nice but no buffering.



ODanksta said:


> This is for my girl. I'm about to buy a 4x4 tent for her. I have tons of equipment not being used. *So I want to max the shit out of it..*


talk 'her' into a second 4 x 4, or do 4 x 8. then u can fully accommodate the two 1000s. add @1200+ btu portable air conditioning unit to cool the tent(s). that's a p/t job right there if you max it.


----------



## ODanksta (Jul 23, 2015)

yes the Texas summer heat is def an enemy


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Jul 23, 2015)

1000w. 4x4 tray. 70 gallon Rez. 25 plants in 6 liter pots filled with hydroton or Sunleaves Rocks. Vegged for one week max. Trellis net 1 inch above canopy day one. Train plants like a scrog during stretch. Stop training around day 14-16 and let plant grow vertically. Lollipop around day 21.
Use 6k mh bulb for first week of flower. 10k mh for the last 7 days. Hps the rest of the time.

Other than that keep your environment, nutrients and ph perfect and you might blow that 2lb yield away.


Oh one last thing and by far the most important. Genetics, Genetics, Genetics.


----------



## ODanksta (Jul 23, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> that's what sucks about hydro. yield potential is nice but no buffering.
> 
> 
> talk 'her' into a second 4 x 4, or do 4 x 8. then u can fully accommodate the two 1000s. add @1200+ btu portable air conditioning unit to cool the tent(s). that's a p/t job right there if you max it.


The issue I'd have with a 4x8 is I'd try and stuff 4k in there, lol. But tbh 3K in a 4x8 would be dank as steamy cat poo.. but it would take up half the room. But as long as I cut her in half the profit as dabs and the other half to pay her rent I think she might go for it.

@420nell420


----------



## ODanksta (Jul 23, 2015)

I got a 14K portable dual hose, and money for tent isn't really a issue. I really just need to figure out a way to cool it


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jul 23, 2015)

8" deep raised bed stuffed to the max
I can attest that the raised bed might not be worth trying. I did the 168 plant SOG attempt and it was...not so good.

That said, with 2 lights totaling 1000 watts, you do have options. I'm curious so I'll be sticking around to see what you decide.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jul 23, 2015)

I think 2 pounds with 2 reflectors would actually be easy. 12/12 from seed...going for the dominant cola. Get 4, 5 or 6 inch wide square pots (deep ones) using whatever medium you prefer. Position them 4 per sq/ft giving you 64 plants. You will need to be willing to adjust their heights to maintain an even canopy. But yeah, 2 elbows would be easy.


----------



## ODanksta (Jul 23, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> I think 2 pounds with 2 reflectors would actually be easy. 12/12 from seed...going for the dominant cola. Get 4, 5 or 6 inch wide square pots (deep ones) using whatever medium you prefer. Position them 4 per sq/ft giving you 64 plants. You will need to be willing to adjust their heights to maintain an even canopy. But yeah, 2 elbows would be easy.


Yeah I think it's easy too, and I am a experienced grower, but I always hated tents because they are ovens and I live in the southern most state which doesn't help. But winter is coming and I own a shit ton of equipment so I hoping I can actually pull this off for her


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jul 23, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> Yeah I think it's easy too, and I am a experienced grower, but I always hated tents because they are ovens and I live in the southern most state which doesn't help. But winter is coming and I own a shit ton of equipment so I hoping I can actually pull this off for her


They are ovens but if you're temps in winter are reasonable then you can totally do it. I had the opposite problem during my 2nd chapter...trying it in Winter in a northern state. Lights off temps in the 40's...was too much to overcome.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jul 23, 2015)

If you do decide to go with a high volume approach, you might want to check out the containers these guys carry.
https://www.stuewe.com/

Might see something that piques your interest.

The CP512's specifically
https://www.stuewe.com/products/treepots.php


----------



## drekoushranada (Jul 24, 2015)

I did 2 1000w in a 4x8 tent. 10 super dense diesel clones with 3 week veg from rooting on one side of the tent and a SCROG on the other. I got a bit over 2lbs from the side with the 10 ladies. Coco DTW with H&G cocos A&B and 2 gallon smart pots. I say do yourself a favor and get the 4x8. No matter if you're going to use the whole thing or not at the moment.


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Jul 24, 2015)

Sog could make a good harvest weight. With that much light you have a lot of options lol. If it were me, I'd do a sog of a lot of clones in a soil bed or four full of super soil. 
I just pulled a little under a half pound from 9 plants in a 2x4x5.5 with only a 600 watt, so it's more than possible imo. If you're wanting to run dual spectrum, look into cmh bulbs.


----------



## ODanksta (Jul 24, 2015)

drekoushranada said:


> I did 2 1000w in a 4x8 tent. 10 super dense diesel clones with 3 week veg from rooting on one side of the tent and a SCROG on the other. I got a bit over 2lbs from the side with the 10 ladies. Coco DTW with H&G cocos A&B and 2 gallon smart pots. I say do yourself a favor and get the 4x8. No matter if you're going to use the whole thing or not at the moment.


I'd use the whole thing, shit I'd use the whole house if it wasn't a apartment.


----------



## Zheol (Jul 24, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> I'd use the whole thing, shit I'd use the whole house if it wasn't a apartment.


they make whole room tents just saying lol


----------



## brimck325 (Jul 24, 2015)

go vert, bare bulbs stacked. you could unzip the sides of the tent to get to each screen.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 24, 2015)

Whatever you decide, I'm definitely subbing for the ride!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 24, 2015)

I hate tents they are always 10 to 15 degrees hotter then the room they are in...


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 24, 2015)

if its all about yield, then finding the right strain/pheno is important
you want something that will make long colas quickly, a good sativa dom
can finish in 8 weeks. the right pheno of blue cheese or something like that
these plants have a very large stretch so virtually no veg time is needed
you can grow clones with no veg time that will still yield 2-5 oz each in 8 weeks total grow time
growing more smaller plants is always going to win out against larger plants imo all of the time spent in veg is wasted time
but you still want plants that get to 3ft tall or maybe more, as with no veg time you will end up with 1 oz plants if they do not have a good stretch and a great deal of wasted vertical height

its not an easy task to get 2lb in that space but not impossible
20 to 25 oz would not be so difficult, you will need to pack colas in very tightly

you do not need 2k of light, that will just cause too much heat, 2x600 would be better or even 1x 1000
2kw over the canopy would be a waste, spread the light out around the whole space, this lets the plants
grow out in more directions, plants can make colas on every branch of the plant if the genetics allow it
and light is all round them on every side

peace


----------



## ODanksta (Jul 25, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> if its all about yield, then finding the right strain/pheno is important
> you want something that will make long colas quickly, a good sativa dom
> can finish in 8 weeks. the right pheno of blue cheese or something like that
> these plants have a very large stretch so virtually no veg time is needed
> ...


Genetics is extremely important I definitely agree there. I was going to do 2x1K tuned down to 50% for a 4x4 but I changed my mind, I'm doing 3K for a 4x8.


----------



## drekoushranada (Jul 25, 2015)

Zheol said:


> they make whole room tents just saying lol


That's exactly what I do now these days.


----------



## drekoushranada (Jul 25, 2015)

brimck325 said:


> go vert, bare bulbs stacked. you could unzip the sides of the tent to get to each screen.


I'm using the other side of my 4x8 tent for a bare bulb 600w DTW Coco grow. Lol


----------



## Sativied (Jul 25, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> Genetics is extremely important I definitely agree there. I was going to do 2x1K tuned down to 50% for a 4x4 but I changed my mind, I'm doing 3K for a 4x8.


That's overkill. 2x1K watters for 4x8 is already _more_ than enough to pull the max possible yield from that space. I would go for 2x 750w gavita DE. Between the boost and dim features it will suit your space perfectly. 3K on 4x8 will likely even get you less than with 2K.

I'd go for either 36 or 49 colas per 4x4 (either through sogging that many plants or by topping and/or cropping less plants).



skunkd0c said:


> if its all about yield, then finding the right strain/pheno is important
> you want something that will make long colas quickly, a good sativa dom


That's it right there. Only so many buds/colas can be put next to each other, for max yields it's the length of the colas that matter, how deep they go in the canopy. Sativa doms that require little veg time, yet stretch and fill in, is a major contributor to high yields. Amnesia haze grows like that too. Did that Kush x Cheese finish in 8 weeks?


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 25, 2015)

Sativied said:


> That's overkill. 2x1K watters for 4x8 is already _more_ than enough to pull the max possible yield from that space. I would go for 2x 750w gavita DE. Between the boost and dim features it will suit your space perfectly. 3K on 4x8 will likely even get you less than with 2K.
> 
> I'd go for either 36 or 49 colas per 4x4 (either through sogging that many plants or by topping and/or cropping less plants).
> 
> That's it right there. Only so many buds/colas can be put next to each other, for max yields it's the length of the colas that matter, how deep they go in the canopy. Sativa doms that require little veg time, yet stretch and fill in, is a major contributor to high yields. Amnesia haze grows like that too. Did that Kush x Cheese finish in 8 weeks?


yes mate, total growing time under hids was around 90 days
5 weeks veg 53 days flower
when it was a seed i gave it 3 weeks veg and 60 days flower
out of all the females on that run it was the fastest and best plant
it is slightly more mature this time round, the colas have a little more swollen calyx that are stacking more than the seed run, only giving it 3 weeks veg on the seed run delayed flower until like 3 weeks 12/12

it was a 6 inch or so clone that had been sitting under a 125w cfl before hand
i took this clone at roughtly 3-4 weeks flower, so it was slightly in the re-juv stage
but not fully, it didnt really grow any distorted leaves, but it might of helped it get a little bigger

if it had been a full rejuv it would of got bigger i am sure, those plants grow wild

it should yield around 20-25 oz, ill know in a week or so when its dry

i found that even to get 500g per m2
which many of the seed companies say their strains can do, like its easy lol
you need colas all to be lined up neatly making every use of the space
the colas need to be so close they are about 1-2 inch apart
powdery mildew is always a risk when they are this close
got to force a lot of air through them too without flapping them around strong extraction needed

this strain is always one i wanted to give a run for the yield, there are many like it
mostly skunk/haze crosses etc , i ran their jamican grape and it was ok

*Secret Valley Seeds - Top Dollar*
Our special skunk strain that has been a hit here in BC for years is now available. The skunky stench that comes from these is unbelievable. The consumers always choose this strain when given a choice, it smells so dank and packs a big punch. Developed for sea of green method whether growing in soil or hydro. Very few days to veg before flipping to flowering (4 days veg), clone plant stretches 12-16inches in first 2 weeks with many tight bud sights in between.

peace


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 25, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> Yeah I think it's easy too, and I am a experienced grower, but I always hated tents because they are ovens and I live in the southern most state which doesn't help. But winter is coming and I own a shit ton of equipment so I hoping I can actually pull this off for her


 I wish that I didnt buy tents because I eventually built a room! i have three tents in storage! Just a thought. You know, in case you think that you will ever expand, just skip the tent and buy lumber. I guess that you cant build if you are renting.?


----------



## ovo (Jul 25, 2015)

extra tents are always nice to have for vegetation or side projects. drying room.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 25, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I hate tents they are always 10 to 15 degrees hotter then the room they are in...


what he said ^^ unless its a huge tent i guess

small tents also restrict growth, all the branches that grow up against the walls of the tent suffer
light penetration is affected once the canopy develops , air flow restricted, unless you have cool tubes lots of fans etc tents are pretty much a slow cooker or oven on gas mark 3
the volume of air inside a little tent is cooked up so quickly by hids, is a hard battle to win
i think it can be done with two fans one pushing cold air through the lights, and another fan extracting any excess heat above the canopy you could keep it around the same temp as the room its in

peace


----------



## ODanksta (Jul 25, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I wish that I didnt buy tents because I eventually built a room! i have three tents in storage! Just a thought. You know, in case you think that you will ever expand, just skip the tent and buy lumber. I guess that you cant build if you are renting.?


I usually blow out houses, this is for my girl to help her with her rent and she has seizures so she goes through a lot of concentrates.

And I'm taking a break

https://www.rollitup.org/t/14k-multi-strain-run-odanksta.849576/

https://www.rollitup.org/t/welcome-to-the-tree-farm.837297/


----------



## CC Dobbs (Jul 25, 2015)

About 2 pounds


----------



## ODanksta (Jul 25, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> what he said ^^ unless its a huge tent i guess
> 
> small tents also restrict growth, all the branches that grow up against the walls of the tent suffer
> light penetration is affected once the canopy develops , air flow restricted, unless you have cool tubes lots of fans etc tents are pretty much a slow cooker or oven on gas mark 3
> ...


Well I own 16 or 17 something hid lights most are 1K's, I also own 5- 8" inline and 4-6" fans. And I have 14k portable AC. But I was planning on running co2. I also own a 2 burner and a 4 burner


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 25, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> Well I own 16 or 17 something hid lights most are 1K's, I also own 5- 8" inline and 4-6" fans. And I have 14k portable AC. But I was planning on running co2. I also own a 2 burner and a 4 burner


 i see, you just never used a tent. I could never really keep CO2 in mine.. minor problems really.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 25, 2015)

propane burners in tex?


----------



## hells canyon genetics (Jul 25, 2015)

I consistently yeald 1.5 lbs in a 4x4 tent with a 600w hortilux blue MH 16 of the hydropharm 12x12 white square pots custom mixed organic soil pinch the tops let the plants fill out the 12x12 square and flower them out im not even useing a so called heavy yelding strain


----------



## Iriemedicine (Jul 25, 2015)

I have a 600w system I picked up through a trade with a friend. It included a 600w dual spectrum/dimmable ballast and daystar 6" ac bulb. Would I have any problems keeping a 3x3 tent cool if I am running an AC hood and exhausting the hot air from the tent (provided I run a fan with a proper CFM for the space)? The tent will be located in a basement where ambient temps stay between 70-75 year round.


----------



## RockinDaGanja (Jul 26, 2015)

I dont know if anyone mentioned vertical growing. But ive pulled some nice yields from a 4x4 going vert. With good genetics.


----------



## ODanksta (Jul 26, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> propane burners in tex?


Yeah probably not the best idea but it worked.. And yeah I use to manage a grow shop, I had a 8x8 tent with 2K in grew a bunch of cucumbers on a trellis with a GH waterfarm, and heat was always a issue. We even water cooled the lights with a 1/2 HP water chiller and it still wouldn't keep it cool, the only way I could use it was with the doors wide open, lol..

But that was summer, and winter is coming shortly and fortunately I have more equipment to play with at home then the shop had/has. I just use the heat to warm her apartment in the winter..


----------



## ODanksta (Jul 26, 2015)

RockinDaGanja said:


> I dont know if anyone mentioned vertical growing. But ive pulled some nice yields from a 4x4 going vert. With good genetics.


I seriously thought about doing vertical, but I'd need a mini-split to run barebulb in my state. 

And not trying to buy a lot of new equipment, considering how much I already own. But shit if anyone can send me a link to someone that is running and killer a vert set-up in tent, I'd still consider it.


----------



## brimck325 (Jul 26, 2015)

bare bulb set ups run cooler if set up properly.


----------



## incognegro999 (Jul 26, 2015)

Iriemedicine said:


> I have a 600w system I picked up through a trade with a friend. It included a 600w dual spectrum/dimmable ballast and daystar 6" ac bulb. Would I have any problems keeping a 3x3 tent cool if I am running an AC hood and exhausting the hot air from the tent (provided I run a fan with a proper CFM for the space)? The tent will be located in a basement where ambient temps stay between 70-75 year round.


Hard to tell off hand without knowing the size of the basement. one of the questions is if the hot air inside your tent has had a chance to dissipate, spread out and cool down before being reheated. Also humidity can be a big factor in basements.

Also it's bad etiquette to post random questions inside a thread. I don't give a shit I'm just saying lol. You'll actually get an answer to your question as well. Good luck with the setup.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 26, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> This is for my girl. I'm about to buy a 4x4 tent for her. I have tons of equipment not being used. So I want to max the shit out of it.. I'm thinking using two 8" air cooled hoods and two 1K ballast tuned down to 50%, one hood rocking eye hortilux hps bulb and the other hood using a MH conversion bulb for dual spectrum. And using Co2 via dual propane burner.
> 
> What growing style do you think would be best? 9 dwc buckets, custom built 8" deep raised bed stuffed to the max or rockwool stuffed to the max. SOG style.
> I know scrog is great but wanting to yield as much as quickly as possible.
> ...




I'll say this once, in a tent that size, i'd go two cooltubes, i prefer 600's but hey if you like 1000's have at it brah. both hps/mh at the same time throughout the ENTIRE grow cycle. eye hortilux hps/and mh.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 26, 2015)

brimck325 said:


> go vert, bare bulbs stacked. you could unzip the sides of the tent to get to each screen.


bare bulb stacking is AWESOME! I'd have to see one tho, trying to picture two bares hanginf in a 4 x 4.....great method tho. ive seen bare bulbs produce!


----------



## brimck325 (Jul 26, 2015)

i run em with the screen 21-22" from center.


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Jul 26, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> what he said ^^ unless its a huge tent i guess
> 
> small tents also restrict growth, all the branches that grow up against the walls of the tent suffer
> light penetration is affected once the canopy develops , air flow restricted, unless you have cool tubes lots of fans etc tents are pretty much a slow cooker or oven on gas mark 3
> ...


Nahhhh, it just takes some MacGyver like ingenuity. I've got a 600 watt stuffed into my 2x4x5.5 and I can get that sucker below 70 with the ballast on full. The trick is airflow. I run one 6inch centrifugal fan that sucks air from the top of my tent, through my cooltube, and exhausted into the intake of an airconditioner. All of the tents passive intakes were sealed and I ran one passive 6inch line to the window ac and have it intaking what the ac blows out. My centrifugal fan is 530cfm dialed down to about 20%, I tried using a 4inch 190cfm but the diameter of the ducting was too restrictive. My ducting also has minimal bends/turns as well as straight ducting over flex pipe.
I just pulled almost a half pound from 9 little plants in it so tents can be pretty dang useful! (=


----------



## Iriemedicine (Jul 26, 2015)

incognegro999 said:


> Also it's bad etiquette to post random questions inside a thread. I don't give a shit I'm just saying lol. You'll actually get an answer to your question as well. Good luck with the setup.


Thankyou for the advice. I saw this thread was about tents and thought I would ask instead of starting a brand new thread to ask one question. I apologize to the OP.


----------



## ODanksta (Jul 26, 2015)

Iriemedicine said:


> Thankyou for the advice. I saw this thread was about tents and thought I would ask instead of starting a brand new thread to ask one question. I apologize to the OP.


Im not worried.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jul 26, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> Yeah probably not the best idea but it worked.. And yeah I use to manage a grow shop, I had a 8x8 tent with 2K in grew a bunch of cucumbers on a trellis with a GH waterfarm, and heat was always a issue. We even water cooled the lights with a 1/2 HP water chiller and it still wouldn't keep it cool, the only way I could use it was with the doors wide open, lol..
> 
> But that was summer, and winter is coming shortly and fortunately I have more equipment to play with at home then the shop had/has. I just use the heat to warm her apartment in the winter..


 Yes! Winter will be a good season! I have a fireplace to to warm the house, so all of my electric is going to the girls.


----------



## resinousflowers420 (Jul 26, 2015)

less plants in a tent is better than more plants.4 plants per 4x4 maximum.this allows the plants to spread out and open up,which allows much better air flow and light penetration,plus you will get bigger and better quality lower bud.so for example, if the strain doubles in height in flower,then dont let your plants exceed 2 feet in veg.try to keep the height of your plants to no more than 4 feet.especially if using a 1000 watter air cooled in that space,because the air hood takes up about a foot of height and you want the light to be atleast a foot above your plants,otherwise you can burn the colas and get bleaching.


----------



## trombon84 (Aug 5, 2015)

this is about a pound....in a 3x2 ft with only fluoro+CFL


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 5, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> This is for my girl. I'm about to buy a 4x4 tent for her. I have tons of equipment not being used. So I want to max the shit out of it.. I'm thinking using two 8" air cooled hoods and two 1K ballast tuned down to 50%, one hood rocking eye hortilux hps bulb and the other hood using a MH conversion bulb for dual spectrum. And using Co2 via dual propane burner.
> 
> What growing style do you think would be best? 9 dwc buckets, custom built 8" deep raised bed stuffed to the max or rockwool stuffed to the max. SOG style.
> I know scrog is great but wanting to yield as much as quickly as possible.
> ...


No no no Noooooo! NEVER DIM HID! EVER! THIS GOES TRIPLE FOR MH! Fastest way to Fuck up a metal halide bulb is to run it under its rated output.

Run both lamps at full 100%. Run two MH, lose the HPS. Sealed and vented for both, obv. Keep the tent around 80 for air temp, cycle it thru quick. If the room the tent is sitting in is sealed, go for a bottle of CO², lol. Try to keep your RH ABOVE 60%, I know it sounds weird but the plants can use higher RH to help deal with the effects of intense lighting. Four plants in a ScrOG would be my choice.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 5, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> Genetics is extremely important I definitely agree there. I was going to do 2x1K tuned down to 50% for a 4x4 but I changed my mind, I'm doing 3K for a 4x8.


Gosh, I run 700W per 4x6' panel and I only get a pound and a half...


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 5, 2015)

trombon84 said:


> this is about a pound....in a 3x2 ft with only fluoro+CFL


Love that!


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 5, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> bare bulb stacking is AWESOME! I'd have to see one tho, trying to picture two bares hanginf in a 4 x 4.....great method tho. ive seen bare bulbs produce!


I am all about the vertical, but tents cramp my style. They kill access and ventilation, no bueno.


----------



## ODanksta (Aug 5, 2015)

@ttystikk I have a stock pile of bulbs, so not to worried about bulbs life. But yeah you are right on MH. I don't know if that applies for the conversion bulbs, but it probably does. But I'm going to do a 4x8 with 2k and run SOG. Square pots as many as possible. Looking for plants to finish at 2'. I just needed a high turn over rate. Don't want to waste time vegging.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Aug 5, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> @ttystikk I have a stock pile of bulbs, so not to worried about bulbs life. But yeah you are right on MH. I don't know if that applies for the conversion bulbs, but it probably does. But I'm going to do a 4x8 with 2k and run SOG. Square pots as many as possible. Looking for plants to finish at 2'. I just needed a high turn over rate. Don't want to waste time vegging.


Sounds like my kind of run


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 5, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Sounds like my kind of run


THERE ya go! I'm not the SOG guy, I run big girls.


----------



## gulfcoastgrower (Aug 5, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> THERE ya go! I'm not the SOG guy, I run big girls.


 vert king ha ha


----------



## New guy joe (Aug 10, 2015)

Running your ballast at 50% will shorten the life span of your bulb and make it much less efficient via watt for Lumen ratio.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 10, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I hate tents they are always 10 to 15 degrees hotter then the room they are in...



Without ventilation and proper cooling, of course they are. But who would be foolish enough to overlook that?


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 10, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Without ventilation and proper cooling, of course they are. But who would be foolish enough to overlook that?


Your mom.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 10, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Your mom.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 10, 2015)

Keeping a perfect environment year round is harder in a tent..u can do it but not without a window ac during the summer..In the winter you can just crack a window.a tent will always be 10 to 15 degrees hotter then the room it's in. Also huge temperature swings in a tent..


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 10, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Keeping a perfect environment year round is harder in a tent..u can do it but not without a window ac during the summer..In the winter you can just crack a window.a tent will always be 10 to 15 degrees hotter then the room it's in. Also huge temperature swings in a tent..


That's kind of true but not really. What if you're running a ventilation system that is passive and circulates air from the room to the tent. The air would be the same and so would the temperatures, would it not? Add in a window ac unit and you have the perfect temperatures for growing in a tent.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 10, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> That's kind of true but not really. What if you're running a ventilation system that is passive and circulates air from the room to the tent. The air would be the same and so would the temperatures, would it not? Add in a window ac unit and you have the perfect temperatures for growing.


That doesn't work like that.. The only way would be to air cool your light using fresh air from a conjoined room and out of the wall into another room then you would need the ventilation system sucking everything out of the tent and spitting it into the attic. And probably a window ac with a thermostat during the summer. You will need to keep the room your tents in at 68 to keep your tent below 80 degrees. It sucks. During the winter it's alright.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 10, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> That doesn't work like that.. The only way would be to air cool your light using fresh air from a conjoined room and out of the wall into another room then you would need the ventilation system sucking everything out of the tent and spitting it into the attic. And probably a window ac with a thermostat during the summer. You will need to keep the room your tents in at 68 to keep your tent below 80 degrees. It sucks. During the winter it's alright.


No doubt it's more work and money to keep it going but I know for a fact, that the way I described, works. My temps peek at 82 F. and I run two 1000w lights in the 8" x 4" tent.


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Aug 10, 2015)

You can air cool the hoods from another source of air (don't suck air from the room the tent is in), add a window ac to the room an exhaust the tent back into the room not the attic, you won't be wasting your cold air by sucking it straight out of the room, plus you won't have negative pressure in your house. The negative pressure only needs to be in the tent. You just have to size the window ac to the size of your room plus the heat from your light. Your essentially creating a lung room.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 10, 2015)

I forgot to add that I exhaust outside.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 10, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> I forgot to add that I exhaust outside.


You also forgot to add that this is your first grow..


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 10, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> You also forgot to add that this is your first grow..View attachment 3476552


We weren't talking about the quantity of grows. The subject was temperature in a tent. Have trouble staying on topic? How are my plants? Considering I am a first time grower and according to you, I am growing in the most difficult environment possible, I would say I am doing pretty good.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 10, 2015)

Dead silence, is sometimes the greatest compliment you can receive. Run weasel, run.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 10, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> We weren't talking about the quantity of grows. The subject was temperature in a tent. Have trouble staying on topic? How are my plants? Considering I am a first time grower and according to you, I am growing in the most difficult environment possible, I would say I am doing pretty good.View attachment 3476557


Looks alright for a noob, kinda gray looking. Ditch the tent and you will get better results. A tent cost more to keep in check year round. Nobody said it was the toughest environment to grow in just less efficient is all.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 10, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Looks alright for a noob, kinda gray looking..


It's a new strain called 50 shades of grey.


----------



## DropWalk (Aug 17, 2015)

Your gonna need more AC.....4x8 with 96 in hydroton or rockwool. 70 gal rez.
From cut to 12/12 5 weeks and you should come very close to 4 bows.....


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 28, 2015)

i feel blessed....i havent had to deal with any of the so-called negative things that have been pointed out here, temps swings in tents........CONTROLLED ENVIROMENTS! not that hard imho.


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Sep 30, 2015)

It's funny, I've never had the issues that a lot of people speak of with tents. With my 600 watt in my 2ft x 4ft x 5.5ft I can keep it below 80f with an ambient room temperature of 72. The issue I have, is loosing space from negative pressure.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 30, 2015)

Midwest Weedist said:


> It's funny, I've never had the issues that a lot of people speak of with tents. With my 600 watt in my 2ft x 4ft x 5.5ft I can keep it below 80f with an ambient room temperature of 72. The issue I have, is loosing space from negative pressure.


LOL... that gives a hell of a mental image!


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 2, 2015)

There is always the double bulbed hood..

https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/91435/GROW-RP8ACD.html?utm_source=SmartFeedGoogleBase&utm_medium=Shopping&utm_term=GROW-RP8ACD&utm_content=Hydrofarm Air Cooled&utm_campaign=SmartFeedGoogleBaseShopping&gclid=CjwKEAjw1riwBRD61db6xtWTvTESJACoQ04Q9gmqWGPkzAWKVF4Q_pskle64e2MTapCWN1aUtGQw1hoCpFvw_wcB


----------



## since1991 (Oct 5, 2015)

Carolina gave you the most practical and efficient method. Listen to what he said. Very smart bulb choice also. And if u can help it try and keep that reservoir out of the tent.


----------



## since1991 (Oct 5, 2015)

There are more arrogant noobs that think they know it all after 6 months to a year crops on this forum than any other site on the web. Whats up with that? You little fukers need to listen to the growers that know what time of day it is and shut up while doing it.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 5, 2015)

since1991 said:


> There are more arrogant noobs that think they know it all after 6 months to a year crops on this forum than any other site on the web. Whats up with that? You little fukers need to listen to the growers that know what time of day it is and shut up while doing it.


Lol good luck with that. Every noob who's read the wiki thinks there's nothing to it.


----------



## Final Phase (Oct 5, 2015)

Good luck on this attempt. A good goal to aim for! Sounds like you will have everything dialed in right to make it happen.

I know an ex-professional grower who worked a crew down near San Diego. They got busted for stealing a county water truck to water down thier race track - The water truck had lojack on it... duh!
They grew White Widow for 5 years. Single clones - he said they came out 1 oz. each.
I grew 50 and did zero vegging just as he suggested. Lights went to 12 day one of hitting dirt. They did real well, except I got closer to 1/2 ounces... I think they would have turned out killer if they had vegged for 10 to 14 days. Or bigger clones were probably used by the pros...
Great way to do it in a small space!


----------



## since1991 (Oct 6, 2015)

I take 3 to 4" cuts. For a sea of green i could never hit decent numbers taking them cuts fully rooted in a rr or rw plug and throw them rite away in flower in a 6" pot. Any strain ive ever grown needed at least 10 days veg after that. More like 2 weeks with topping once. And i had to pack them. Literally crammed in tables to get any weight. Alot of little plants add up. But unless you got a certain cut, and you got certain equipment and skills what everyone calls "true" sog (when did sog have defined rules?- it was more of a concept than technique back in the eighties) was a pain in thee ass. One gallon grow bags of coir with way less numbers (but still alot) on non recovery drip fertigation tables with net trellis is how ALOT of warehouse growers get it done these days. Under Gavitas with sealed controlled rooms.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Oct 6, 2015)

since1991 said:


> There are more arrogant noobs that think they know it all after 6 months to a year crops on this forum than any other site on the web. Whats up with that? You little fukers need to listen to the growers that know what time of day it is and shut up while doing it.


Do you have data to support your claim?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 6, 2015)

since1991 said:


> There are more arrogant noobs that think they know it all after 6 months to a year crops on this forum than any other site on the web. Whats up with that? You little fukers need to listen to the growers that know what time of day it is and shut up while doing it.


I don't think shutting up is 100% necessary, but for many people it is probably the best way. Some folks are just better at learning things than others. Some of us practice our skill at learning new things with focused intent and pride ourselves on being able to learn new things quickly.

I listen a lot, but I talk a lot too, and I'm a 6 month noob. One who largely agrees with you, by the way. Pretending to know shit we don't know is a mistake, no matter the discipline. I've taken the advice of my betters and I have seen great benefits from it. I like to share that information with those who are more noobular than I am, but it doesn't make me wrong to do so. Advanced experts don't want to answer the same questions over and over again ("I'm gonna guess _about a pound!" etc._) so having knowledgable noobs around takes some of that burden off of the more experienced people. It is also a good way for educated newblets like me to exercise our knowledge. *Good information is good information, no matter the source.* However, yes, there are way too many people claiming to know shit they don't know here on trollitup.

Because of the fact _I am_ a relatively arrogant noob I've rubbed some very respectable people the wrong way, at first.
Ask @ttystikk; I think we're cool now, though, haha.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 6, 2015)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I don't think shutting up is 100% necessary, but for many people it is probably the best way. Some folks are just better at learning things than others. Some of us practice our skill at learning new things with focused intent and pride ourselves on being able to learn new things quickly.
> 
> I listen a lot, but I talk a lot too, and I'm a 6 month noob. One who largely agrees with you, by the way. Pretending to know shit we don't know is a mistake, no matter the discipline. I've taken the advice of my betters and I have seen great benefits from it. I like to share that information with those who are more noobular than I am, but it doesn't make me wrong to do so. Advanced experts don't want to answer the same questions over and over again ("I'm gonna guess _about a pound!" etc._) so having knowledgable noobs around takes some of that burden off of the more experienced people. It is also a good way for educated newblets like me to exercise our knowledge. *Good information is good information, no matter the source.* However, yes, there are way too many people claiming to know shit they don't know here on trollitup.
> 
> ...


We cool, bro, lol! I'm fairly talented at pissing people off, myself...


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 6, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> We cool, bro, lol! I'm fairly talented at pissing people off, myself...


Literally laughing out loud right now, I'm glad we share that trait.


----------



## since1991 (Oct 6, 2015)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I don't think shutting up is 100% necessary, but for many people it is probably the best way. Some folks are just better at learning things than others. Some of us practice our skill at learning new things with focused intent and pride ourselves on being able to learn new things quickly.
> 
> I listen a lot, but I talk a lot too, and I'm a 6 month noob. One who largely agrees with you, by the way. Pretending to know shit we don't know is a mistake, no matter the discipline. I've taken the advice of my betters and I have seen great benefits from it. I like to share that information with those who are more noobular than I am, but it doesn't make me wrong to do so. Advanced experts don't want to answer the same questions over and over again ("I'm gonna guess _about a pound!" etc._) so having knowledgable noobs around takes some of that burden off of the more experienced people. It is also a good way for educated newblets like me to exercise our knowledge. *Good information is good information, no matter the source.* However, yes, there are way too many people claiming to know shit they don't know here on trollitup.
> 
> ...


----------



## since1991 (Oct 6, 2015)

Well said. That comment wasnt meant for everyone. I still stand by it. Theres just alot of em on this site. Dumb kids for the most part. They have no humility. I got to not get worked up so much and just ignore them. Ive dedicated my life to this. And alot of new growers want shit handed to them.


----------



## TheHeat (Oct 9, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Looks alright for a noob, kinda gray looking. Ditch the tent and you will get better results. A tent cost more to keep in check year round. Nobody said it was the toughest environment to grow in just less efficient is all.


I see you are quite displeased with the tent, but lets say you only have a single room to your self such as a bachelor apartment, then it is the only option right?


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 9, 2015)

TheHeat said:


> I see you are quite displeased with the tent, but lets say you only have a single room to your self such as a bachelor apartment, then it is the only option right?


Yea , I would use a tent in that situation.


----------



## wifey48 (Feb 18, 2016)

Midwest Weedist said:


> Sog could make a good harvest weight. With that much light you have a lot of options lol. If it were me, I'd do a sog of a lot of clones in a soil bed or four full of super soil.
> I just pulled a little under a half pound from 9 plants in a 2x4x5.5 with only a 600 watt, so it's more than possible imo. If you're wanting to run dual spectrum, look into cmh bulbs.


I run a 4x4 raised organic bed with a 1k hps over It, 1 24inch high velocity fan blowing right in between light and canopy no tent a 4x8 room with plastic (black and white rversable) light is 1 ft over plants no issues, I have pulled 3-5 strain dependent dry pounds strain was Raw Diesel done nothing to plant but let them do what they do, in my 5th wk I add grow 1 maybe twice to get my bottom buds on point ( bigger)


----------



## wifey48 (Feb 18, 2016)

If you take your top mature colas when done and keep. Plant in flowering you will be surprised at the weight when its all d [ne that is if you got the patience


----------



## lawlrus (Feb 18, 2016)

two 600's is a way better start than two 1000s dialed to half, that's for sure...


----------



## ODanksta (Feb 19, 2016)

wifey48 said:


> I run a 4x4 raised organic bed with a 1k hps over It, 1 24inch high velocity fan blowing right in between light and canopy no tent a 4x8 room with plastic (black and white rversable) light is 1 ft over plants no issues, I have pulled 3-5 strain dependent dry pounds strain was Raw Diesel done nothing to plant but let them do what they do, in my 5th wk I add grow 1 maybe twice to get my bottom buds on point ( bigger)


Why bump this shit?


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Feb 19, 2016)

wifey48 said:


> I run a 4x4 raised organic bed with a 1k hps over It, 1 24inch high velocity fan blowing right in between light and canopy no tent a 4x8 room with plastic (black and white rversable) light is 1 ft over plants no issues, I have pulled 3-5 strain dependent dry pounds strain was Raw Diesel done nothing to plant but let them do what they do, in my 5th wk I add grow 1 maybe twice to get my bottom buds on point ( bigger)


5per light in a 4x4 raised bed of organic soil? Pics please


----------



## since1991 (Feb 19, 2016)

I been growing my whole life. I still continue to be amazed at what people SAY they are pulling with single ended 1000 watt high pressure sodium lamps to this day. Nice job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!##


----------



## since1991 (Feb 19, 2016)

patrickkawi37 said:


> 5per light in a 4x4 raised bed of organic soil? Pics please


No canopy management methods or techniques in an organic raised bed huh? 3 to 5 under a single thouie??? Just plant them Diesels and let her rip huh? Thats some straight up Jack and the Beanstalk shit right there.


----------



## since1991 (Feb 19, 2016)

I got to scratch me head with that one. What the hell have i been doing for all these years?


----------



## lawlrus (Feb 19, 2016)

since1991 said:


> I been growing my whole life. I still continue to be amazed at what people SAY they are pulling with single ended 1000 watt high pressure sodium lamps to this day. Nice job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!##


You can use a similar formula to the one you use when estimating the number of sexual partners a man has had: whatever number he gives, divide it by 3 for the accurate answer.


----------



## wifey48 (Feb 19, 2016)

since1991 said:


> No canopy management methods or techniques in an organic raised bed huh? 3 to 5 under a single thouie??? Just plant them Diesels and let her rip huh? Thats some straight up Jack and the Beanstalk shit right there.


No man yall full of shit ,,, when this bed reaches that I will post pics asshole


----------



## lawlrus (Feb 19, 2016)

wifey48 said:


> No man yall full of shit ,,, when this bed reaches that I will post pics asshole


If your estimates are this far off with your yields I can only imagine how disappointed your girlfriend was that first night you took her home


----------



## wifey48 (Feb 19, 2016)

management methods or techniques in an organic raised bed huh? 3 to 5 under a single thouie??? Just plant them Diesels and let her rip huh? Thats some straight up Jack and the Beanstalk shit right there.[/QUOTE]
Thats why I left this shit before yall think yall growers know the shit damn other sites have that to where they pull that like I said strain dependent asshole get more into your shit and qquit doing the same shit experiment you cantaster gods plant dickhead half yall just read no hands on shit this site discussesme bye


----------



## lawlrus (Feb 19, 2016)

[QUOTE="wifey48, post: 12340543, member: 923011" management methods or techniques in an organic raised bed huh? 3 to 5 under a single thouie??? Just plant them Diesels and let her rip huh? Thats some straight up Jack and the Beanstalk shit right there. 
Thats why I left this shit before yall think yall growers know the shit damn other sites have that to where they pull that like I said strain dependent asshole get more into your shit and qquit doing the same shit experiment you cantaster gods plant dickhead half yall just read no hands on shit this site discussesme bye[/QUOTE]

Did you just have a stroke?


----------



## since1991 (Feb 19, 2016)

Why do people get on here claiming the weights when they know there going to get called out on it? I mean why? Its the same story everytime too. Anyone that has grown for a decent amount of time knows better to get on these forums and tell these weight stories. Wouldnt you think? I shouldnt even respond anymore.....its the same ole shit.


----------



## wifey48 (Feb 19, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Why do people get on here claiming the weights when they know there going to get called out on it? I mean why? Its the same story everytime too. Anyone that has grown for a decent amount of time knows better to get on these forums and tell these weight stories. Wouldnt you think? I shouldnt even respond anymore.....its the same ole shit.


Right then why make yourself look stupid I wouldnt respond either lol, lolass


----------



## wifey48 (Feb 19, 2016)

wifey48 said:


> Right then why make yourself look stupid I wouldnt respond either lol, lolass


Then yall talking about a tent I


----------



## wifey48 (Feb 19, 2016)

in awifey48 said:


> Then yall talking about a tent I


Im not In a tent 5x8 room with 4x4 bed and dwc


----------



## since1991 (Feb 19, 2016)

Iam sorry. Your rite. Iam wrong. Your not full of shit. Have a good day.


----------



## wifey48 (Feb 19, 2016)

wifey48 said:


> Im not In a tent 5x8 room with 4x4 bed and dwc


And yeah you can pull It off just got to be on your shit


----------



## since1991 (Feb 19, 2016)

Ive been on my shit for 25 years pal. Ive never pulled 4 to 5 lbs on old school 1000 watt hps lamps....trimmed dried and cured correctly buds....and you didnt either jackass. Now go lay down.....rookie.


----------



## since1991 (Feb 19, 2016)

If you were a consistent decent grower thag banged out crops all the time....day in amd day out you would know that on the most dialed strains and rooms your not pulling anymore than 2 or 3 lbs maximum. And thats frikin Superman shit. Most get a pound and a half to 2 at the most with old school hps 1000 watt lamps.


----------



## wifey48 (Feb 19, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Ive been on my shit for 25 years pal. Ive never pulled 4 to 5 lbs on old school 1000 watt hps lamps....trimmed dried and cured correctly buds....and you didnt either jackass. Now go lay down.....rookie.


No rookie ass time dontits how you do things)mean shit you prob been doing the same shit for 25 lol you and your boys a joke but on the real you can buddy, dried trimmed see you prob used to doing shit outside we cant so we have to find the best way to get the most can you understand that (time aint shit I


----------



## since1991 (Feb 19, 2016)

Wow...just fukin wow...iam out of here.


----------



## wifey48 (Feb 19, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Wow...just fukin wow...iam out of here.


Right WOW get out cause yall just haters lol got to have them


----------



## wifey48 (Feb 19, 2016)

wifey48 said:


> Right WOW get out cause yall just haters lol got to have them


Fuck you and this fucked up site


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 19, 2016)

wifey48 said:


> Fuck you and this fucked up site


You made a silly assertion that runs wildly counter to everyone else's experience doing exactly the same thing you are with exactly the same equipment, and you've offered exactly no proof other than "yeah huh!"

This is a tough crowd, bro. You can pull 4 or 5 under a single thouie? Show us proof, like photographs. Otherwise you're the outlier and no one has to believe you. 

I'm working and planning to pull some eyebrow raising numbers from small spaces under low watts. I've been on this forum for 5 years as of this week. You think they'd take my word for jack shit?

"Pics or it didn't happen!"

Nobody's special, and we slaughter sacred cows here every day.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 19, 2016)

Last year i grew about a pound in a shoebox using a road flare and organic compost, wood ash, and human urine.

Bitches.

And i defoliated the leaves to bring the light penetration up.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 19, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> Last year i grew about a pound in a shoebox using a road flare and organic compost, wood ash, and human urine.
> 
> Bitches.
> 
> And i defoliated the leaves to bring the light penetration up.


If I defoliate your butthole will it bring the dick penetration up?


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 19, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> If I defoliate your butthole will it bring the dick penetration up?


Get in line, dirtbag!


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Feb 19, 2016)

3-5 per is doable, just highly unlikely. So if you're going to claim it, back It up with some pictures.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 19, 2016)

patrickkawi37 said:


> 3-5 per is doable, just highly unlikely. So if you're going to claim it, back It up with some pictures.


3-5 is doable under what?


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Feb 19, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> 3-5 is doable under what?


I've hit 3.5 per under single ended thousand watt hps . And I'm not a good grower, just overly ocd about canopy management. So I'd imagine 5 is doable with perfect grower, conditions, genetics, everything on point. 1k hps single ended. To be honest mongo, my last run, I did better under the single ended than my double ended fixtures . But I'm working with 9ft ceilings.
With that being said. Dude above claiming these numbers seems like a donkey and I doubt he's getting anywhere close to that. 4x4 raised beds in soil? Sounds like a dope gig, but not 5ps per dope.


----------



## since1991 (Feb 19, 2016)

5 under a old school thouie? Well i guess anything is possible. For what we call and keep (general consensus)as trimmed dried and cured buds iam willing to bet no one in the short history of indoor marijuana cultivation with HID lighting has hit that kind of weight with the popular 1000 watt lamps. But yeah....anything is possible.


----------



## since1991 (Feb 19, 2016)

Hell 4 bows makes a bullshit detector sound off for me.


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 19, 2016)

patrickkawi37 said:


> I've hit 3.5 per under single ended thousand watt hps . And I'm not a good grower, just overly ocd about canopy management. So I'd imagine 5 is doable with perfect grower, conditions, genetics, everything on point. 1k hps single ended. To be honest mongo, my last run, I did better under the single ended than my double ended fixtures . But I'm working with 9ft ceilings.
> With that being said. Dude above claiming these numbers seems like a donkey and I doubt he's getting anywhere close to that. 4x4 raised beds in soil? Sounds like a dope gig, but not 5ps per dope.


3 is definitely doable. The only 5s I've seen pulled off of single 1ks weren't really singles. It's rooms with 5x5 plots with several thousands per row. So lots of overlap. Also big yielding strain is a necessity. Anyone saying they pull weight like that with a single light with strains like og/gsc etc is probably full of shit. I wouldn't say it's impossible though, just not super likely and not if you're running what you want to be running lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 19, 2016)

I don't believe any of it. We have all done the 2 barley plus running blues and shit under air cooled hoods. But these other numbers i aint buying it. Veg times must be ridiculous. Might as well make another run at those veg rates. I never understood that.


----------



## since1991 (Feb 19, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> I don't believe any of it. We have all done the 2 barley plus running blues and shit under air cooled hoods. But these other numbers i aint buying it. Veg times must be ridiculous. Might as well make another run at those veg rates. I never understood that.


Amen to that. ^^^^ More of tha same bowshit tall tale jack and the beanstalk stuff stoners have been saying for years. You hit 2 to 3 with thousands.....your frikin jammin in my opinion. You got yer shit on lock and to say its easy makes me wanna smack someone. Sure a grower can get lucky one time especially starting out....but try and hit 2 or 3 every rip for alot of crops....thats a grower....with a real room in my opinion.


----------



## since1991 (Feb 19, 2016)

Pulling 2.5 off with a cookie or an og is no easy task either. The good stuff is notoriously low yielding. Hell gimme 2 of say....sin mints...per thousand....ill take it.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 19, 2016)

If i hit 2 with my fire og id do back flips!!!! If some one says well you have to veg 8 weeks to do that mongo, id consider kicking them in them dick.


----------



## since1991 (Feb 19, 2016)

Iam hip.


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Feb 19, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> I don't believe any of it. We have all done the 2 barley plus running blues and shit under air cooled hoods. But these other numbers i aint buying it. Veg times must be ridiculous. Might as well make another run at those veg rates. I never understood that.


I get 3 rounds a year while over vegging. I have only ever made 4 rounds 1 time..and I wasn't getting 3'per doing 4 rounds ...When you calculate the amount of money it cost for nutrients and dirt and Electricity... If you do 4 rounds per year and hit 2 per light .. That light got you 8'pounds for cost X. If you do 3 pounds per light 3 runs a year, you got 9 pounds from each lamp for a lower cost..plus one less harvest, headache, transplant, ect. which sounds better to you? My blue didn't make the 3 mark last round.. My dragon og wasn't ready to flip.. I did it anyways, lots of retards first couple weeks, they came back and hit 3.2 per light . Imagine if they were healthy when I flipped.. Genetics has a lot to do with it. But my 4 lighter with 3200 watts is about to come down, nothing but bty and sfv og and it's looking like a 10 pack.


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Feb 19, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> If i hit 2 with my fire og id do back flips!!!! If some one says well you have to veg 8 weeks to do that mongo, id consider kicking them in them dick.


a dude I know hasn't hit under 2 per in 5 years. And he grows all the low yielding shit with single Enders. I have only hit under 2 per.. 3 rounds total the entire time I have been growing . How many per light are you doing?


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 19, 2016)

patrickkawi37 said:


> a dude I know hasn't hit under 2 per in 5 years. And he grows all the low yielding shit with single Enders. I have only hit under 2 per.. 3 rounds total the entire time I have been growing . How many per light are you doing?


And you guys are vegging 8 weeks?


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Feb 19, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> And you guys are vegging 8 weeks?


I don't count how long it takes to veg. I take clones when I have time. I try to have 1 gals always ready to go. When the flower room is empty I bring in the 1 gals , transplant into 7s . Veg anywhere between 14days- til however long it takes for me to feel comfortable that there is no possible way to get under 2 per .

I am now growing in loosefill and my new room has only taken 16 ish days to veg final pots.. If I can continue this I am confident that I will hit 4 runs in a year in that room


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 20, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> Last year i grew about a pound in a shoebox using a road flare and organic compost, wood ash, and human urine.
> 
> Bitches.
> 
> And i defoliated the leaves to bring the light penetration up.


Ragin', brah!


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 20, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> If i hit 2 with my fire og id do back flips!!!! If some one says well you have to veg 8 weeks to do that mongo, id consider kicking them in them dick.


So.... 10 weeks? 




Lol. Jk. I think 2-4 week veg is more than enough most of the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Feb 20, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> So.... 10 weeks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That depends how many you are doing per lamp...


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 20, 2016)

To put this into a different perspective, I've heard of up to 2 GPW with COB LED, very strain and light dependent.


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 20, 2016)

patrickkawi37 said:


> That depends how many you are doing per lamp...


Yep. 2 if I'm doing a lot and want them to stay small. 4 weeks if I want them big and and have less of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Feb 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> To put this into a different perspective, I've heard of up to 2 GPW with COB LED, very strain and light dependent.


Fuck your leds no one cares . Jk but seriously


----------



## ODanksta (Feb 20, 2016)

patrickkawi37 said:


> I've hit 3.5 per under single ended thousand watt hps . And I'm not a good grower, just overly ocd about canopy management. So I'd imagine 5 is doable with perfect grower, conditions, genetics, everything on point. 1k hps single ended. To be honest mongo, my last run, I did better under the single ended than my double ended fixtures . But I'm working with 9ft ceilings.
> With that being said. Dude above claiming these numbers seems like a donkey and I doubt he's getting anywhere close to that. 4x4 raised beds in soil? Sounds like a dope gig, but not 5ps per dope.


You are a good grower.. So I don't know what you are talking about..


The highest I have hit was 26oz (including larf) from one plant, Organic no-till with a 600 with L.A Con x Durban x Cherry pie and no Co2.. Second best was 3.7 lbs off 2K with Power Kush on a 4x4 drain to waste, nine plants, 3 gallon pots of coco..


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 20, 2016)

patrickkawi37 said:


> Fuck your leds no one cares . Jk but seriously


You know what? Totally legitimate critique, because it isn't proven in MY garden yet. I'm aiming for 1gpw for my first run, 900W of COB LED in front of a vertical trellis, 4' wide by 6' tall. Just because that's my goal doesn't mean I'll hit it, especially being the first time out with this lighting. OTOH, I feel strongly this is a very attainable mark.

Making this relevant to the thread, he could use exactly the same setup I am and squeeze it into his 4x4 and I bet he'd pull 2 or even 3 if he manicured carefully. That would be in the 1250 PPfD range, would smash it as long as you keep water, nutes and environment on point at all times.


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Feb 20, 2016)

I appreciate that bro. But I have a lot to learn. I suck at veg. I am lucky enough to Have a perfect environment, good genetics , and a solid feed chart.


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Feb 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You know what? Totally legitimate critique, because it isn't proven in MY garden yet. I'm aiming for 1gpw for my first run, 900W of COB LED in front of a vertical trellis, 4' wide by 6' tall. Just because that's my goal doesn't mean I'll hit it, especially being the first time out with this lighting. OTOH, I feel strongly this is a very attainable mark.


I hope you hit It. Post pics at the end please sir


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 20, 2016)

patrickkawi37 said:


> I hope you hit It. Post pics at the end please sir


If I make the claim, the pic will be attached.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 20, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> If i hit 2 with my fire og id do back flips!!!! If some one says well you have to veg 8 weeks to do that mongo, id consider kicking them in them dick.


You know I veg for up to 12 weeks, right? Go ahead n bust a toe, everyone knows they're solid brass, bro!

Now I'm really gonna jerk yer chain; I get over 6 1/2 runs a year with my bloom room.


----------



## ODanksta (Feb 20, 2016)

Fuck tents I have a basement now..


----------



## wifey48 (Feb 20, 2016)

340849, member: 324297"]You made a silly assertion that runs wildly counter to everyone else's experience doing exactly the same thing you are with exactly the same equipment, and you've offered exactly no proof other than "yeah huh!"

This is a tough crowd, bro. You can pull 4 or 5 under a single thouie? Show us proof, like photographs. Otherwise you're the outlier and no one has to believe you.

I'm working and planning to pull some eyebrow raising numbers from small spaces under low watts. I've been on this forum for 5 years as of this week. You think they'd take my word for jack shit?

"Pics or it didn't happen!"

Nobody's special, and we slaughter sacred cows here every day.[/QUOTE]
Hey ttystix I feel ya ok Im gonna leave this alone Im cool on yall better sites that I have been on thats doing the same thing I did lol but okay im old school next run , this one I will going after same thing hope to get that 3 at least aint tryingto do no more than anyone else ,,, peace,,,


----------



## wifey48 (Feb 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You know I veg for up to 12 weeks, right? Go ahead n bust a toe, everyone knows they're solid brass, bro!
> 
> Now I'm really gonna jerk yer chain; I get over 6 1/2 runs a year with my bloom room.


Thats sweet bro I get 4 runs


----------



## wifey48 (Feb 20, 2016)

You like that basementt bro now you will,


ttystikk said:


> You know I veg for up to 12 weeks, right? Go ahead n bust a toe, everyone knows they're solid brass, bro!
> 
> Now I'm really gonna jerk yer chain; I get over 6 1/2 runs a year with my bloom room.


You in that coco


----------



## wifey48 (Feb 20, 2016)

patrickkawi37 said:


> 3-5 per is doable, just highly unlikely. So if you're going to claim it, back It up with some pictures.


I have no pics but will be showing from now on


since1991 said:


> Amen to that. ^^^^ More of tha same bowshit tall tale jack and the beanstalk stuff stoners have been saying for years. You hit 2 to 3 with thousands.....your frikin jammin in my opinion. You got yer shit on lock and to say its easy makes me wanna smack someone. Sure a grower can get lucky one time especially starting out....but try and hit 2 or 3 every rip for alot of crops....thats a grower....with a real room in my opinion.


Thats what I told you my first In organic bed I got that didnt do no pics cause it was trial and error, dwc myself if you read didnt say all the time buddy


----------



## wifey48 (Feb 20, 2016)

patrickkawi37 said:


> I've hit 3.5 per under single ended thousand watt hps . And I'm not a good grower, just overly ocd about canopy management. So I'd imagine 5 is doable with perfect grower, conditions, genetics, everything on point. 1k hps single ended. To be honest mongo, my last run, I did better under the single ended than my double ended fixtures . But I'm working with 9ft ceilings.
> With that being said. Dude above claiming these numbers seems like a donkey and I doubt he's getting anywhere close to that. 4x4 raised beds in soil? Sounds like a dope gig, but not 5ps per dope.


Damn yall stuck on 5 no I said 3-5 and not I


----------



## wifey48 (Feb 20, 2016)

[QUim gooTE="since1991, post: 12341532, member: 909944"]Pulling 2.5 off with a cookie or an og is no easy task either. The good stuff is notoriously low yielding. Hell gimme 2 of say....sin mints...per thousand....ill take it.[/QUOTE]
Ok Im good later


----------



## wifey48 (Feb 20, 2016)

patrickkawi37 said:


> a dude I know hasn't hit under 2 per in 5 years. And he grows all the low yielding shit with single Enders. I have only hit under 2 per.. 3 rounds total the entire time I have been growing . How many per light are you doing?


2 1000hps


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You know I veg for up to 12 weeks, right? Go ahead n bust a toe, everyone knows they're solid brass, bro!
> 
> Now I'm really gonna jerk yer chain; I get over 6 1/2 runs a year with my bloom room.


Im only getting 5 runs in 13 months a room. I cant seem to beat that i don't know why.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 20, 2016)

wifey48 said:


> You like that basementt bro now you will,
> 
> You in that coco


RDWC


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 20, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Im only getting 5 runs in 13 months a room. I cant seem to beat that i don't know why.


How long do they sit in the bloom room before you flip?
How long is your bloom cycle?
How long do they sit in the bloom room AFTER their cycle, waiting to get trimmed?

My answers;
Not one damned minute.
8 weeks, period.
Not one damned minute.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> How long do they sit in the bloom room before you flip?
> How long is your bloom cycle?
> How long do they sit in the bloom room AFTER their cycle, waiting to get trimmed?
> 
> ...


They don't sit in bloom room at all till day of flip.
usually around that 8 week period in bloom room yes, sometimes more though.
And honestly some times ill be on the 5th run in 13 months with 4 fully finished.
Plus the neighbor lady some how died yesterday. Cops were fucking everywhere. Had to shut down a room for an hour and a half last night during lights on time.


----------



## since1991 (Feb 20, 2016)

That kinda shit always freaks me
out


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 20, 2016)

Got to love how everyone talks 4 grows - 6 grows per year  i remember doing grows that if caught i would spend the rest of my life in jail with no chances of parole i never worried about how many grows i got in I worried about not getting caught and how much was dried and out the door .. 
Whats the difference having 5 - 6 grows a year when a person who does one grow Destroys that 6 grow in yield ?? in only one grow ??? 
i never looked at it as grows personally i harvested 3 -4 pounds dry every 3 weeks Consistently but difference was i ran 1000's of plants in different stages with max 5 week veg and that was pushing them usually 3 weeks and flip 
vegging 12 weeks WTF i guess when you grow vertial and you need that tall skinny plant to make anything , i Could not imagine vegging 12 weeks from clone i would easily be pulling 4 - 5 pounds off a plant if that was the case 
that is plain noob growing vegging that long or taking that long to get a plant ready is just wasted space time and money


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 20, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Got to love how everyone talks 4 grows - 6 grows per year  i remember doing grows that if caught i would spend the rest of my life in jail with no chances of parole i never worried about how many grows i got in I worried about not getting caught and how much was dried and out the door ..
> Whats the difference having 5 - 6 grows a year when a person who does one grow Destroys that 6 grow in yield ?? in only one grow ???
> i never looked at it as grows personally i harvested 3 -4 pounds dry every 3 weeks Consistently but difference was i ran 1000's of plants in different stages with max 5 week veg and that was pushing them usually 3 weeks and flip
> vegging 12 weeks WTF i guess when you grow vertial and you need that tall skinny plant to make anything , i Could not imagine vegging 12 weeks from clone i would easily be pulling 4 - 5 pounds off a plant if that was the case
> that is plain noob growing vegging that long or taking that long to get a plant ready is just wasted space time and money


One reason for my situation is that id dry up one the lines if one nice huge yield went down in stead of 4-5 smaller ones. But if one had the man power it would be the same thing i guess.


----------



## lawlrus (Feb 20, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> They don't sit in bloom room at all till day of flip.
> usually around that 8 week period in bloom room yes, sometimes more though.
> And honestly some times ill be on the 5th run in 13 months with 4 fully finished.
> Plus the neighbor lady some how died yesterday. Cops were fucking everywhere. Had to shut down a room for an hour and a half last night during lights on time.


Why did you have to shut the room down?


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 20, 2016)

lawlrus said:


> Why did you have to shut the room down?


Honestly bro even though i scrub air there are times once the light fans start up to cool the hoods, the hoods leak a bit of smell. Especially at start up. And there were 3 squad cars about 30 feet from my house. I decided to not risk any smell coming out so i shut her down for 1.5 hours till the scene was clear.


----------



## ODanksta (Feb 20, 2016)

When people talk about veg times they always fail to mention pot size and GENETICS! A plant that in a 30 gallon pot will be triple the size of a plant 3 gallon. I do not believe hydroponics grow faster, but they can sometimes finish faster. I have done hydro and organic, side by side many of times. My conclusion is organic taste WAY better, but it finishes about 5 to 7 days later.

And sorry but the whole 8 week flower time is BS imo. Sure you can cut at 8 weeks, but 9 is way better. I always run my kushs for nine weeks. The smell and flavor are night and day. I want a 3 week flush so sometimes I run mine for 10 weeks. I'm not losing that much money over 2 weeks. And it gives me plenty of time to trim. See I'll start cutting sometimes at week 8 but maybe a plant a day. Going into 10 weeks altogether. Worse mistake you can make is cutting early. That is newb shit..


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 20, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> When people talk about veg times they always fail to mention pot size and GENETICS! A plant that in a 30 gallon pot will be triple the size of a plant 3 gallon. I do not believe hydroponics grow faster, but they can sometimes finish faster. I have done hydro and organic, side by side many of times. My conclusion is organic taste WAY better, but it finishes about 5 to 7 days later.
> 
> And sorry but the whole 8 week flower time is BS imo. Sure you can cut at 8 weeks, but 9 is way better. I always run my kushs for nine weeks. The smell and flavor are night and day. I want a 3 week flush so sometimes I run mine for 10 weeks. I'm not losing that much money over 2 weeks. And it gives me plenty of time to trim. See I'll start cutting sometimes at week 8 but maybe a plant a day. Going into 10 weeks altogether. Worse mistake you can make is cutting early. That is newb shit..


Never said I cut anything at 8 weeks if the girls weren't ready yet. That's what the finishing room is for.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 20, 2016)

Twisk i am Curious you mention finishing room so your saying you pick up that vertical screen and carry it to the finishing room ??? lol ok
i think most vert rooms are A stationary least i would think so i mean whats the chances of taking that donut down moving it to another room with out breaking something in the plant seriously so for most vertical growers its veg n flower in one area i can understand starting them off in a room horizontally for couple of weeks then into your so called bloom room for more veg and training then flip


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Feb 20, 2016)

I also think it's a joke to cut early .. Some Strains go 8 weeks but not mine. I have a room at day 65 today and I was going to cut tomorrow but they aren't ready .. So idk how these dudes knocking out 8 week grows. Mongo you must have one hell of a veg room to be able to flip first day they go into the flower room. Can I ask your sqft comparison from vs to flower ? Maybe the zero days of veg in flower room is the reason your not hitting the super fat numbers? Cheers though, many ways to skin a cat, some people like the extra run per year. It ain't to my advantage with more on my plate than I can handle already though

I quit aircooling a few runs ago for same resson^^ unless you are ocd with the tape, if your aircooling; you are leaking smell. And once you have to clean the bulbs and hoods, your Gangster tape job has to be redone. This is head up ass situation. And in winter when you're brining in extremely cold air it's fucking the spectrum and output of your first light or two. Not worth it for me


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Feb 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Never said I cut anything at 8 weeks if the girls weren't ready yet. That's what the finishing room is for.


A finishing room is nice.. But is it more efficient than having another flower room instead ?


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 20, 2016)

patrickkawi37 said:


> I also think it's a joke to cut early .. Some Strains go 8 weeks but not mine. I have a room at day 65 today and I was going to cut tomorrow but they aren't ready .. So idk how these dudes knocking out 8 week grows. Mongo you must have one hell of a veg room to be able to flip first day they go into the flower room. Can I ask your sqft comparison from vs to flower ? Maybe the zero days of veg in flower room is the reason your not hitting the super fat numbers? Cheers though, many ways to skin a cat, some people like the extra run per year. It ain't to my advantage with more on my plate than I can handle already though


Yea for sure. I root clones on cloning machine, pot up usually in a 1 gallon pot and some times 6 inch pots, then they go onto a 4x8 table covered by shit lights and veg, then depending on what room either go into 10's or 3's. When going into 3's i go 14 days veg from rooted clone. When going into 10's ill go 24 days some times a little longer. So basically all my vegging except moms are on a 4x8 table or some times ill take the table out and go straight onto the floor under the shit lights. Yea I'm not getting super fat numbers basically getting 780 grams a lamp with a 24 day veg on fire og. Im super happy with that. My quality rocks. You guys have seen my stuff. Im willing to post anything people want at any time to help myself out via others knowledge or to help other via what I've done.


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Feb 20, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Yea for sure. I root clones on cloning machine, pot up usually in a 1 gallon pot and some times 6 inch pots, then they go onto a 4x8 table covered by shit lights and veg, then depending on what room either go into 10's or 3's. When going into 3's i go 14 days veg from rooted clone. When going into 10's ill go 24 days some times a little longer. So basically all my vegging except moms are on a 4x8 table or some times ill take the table out and go straight onto the floor under the shit lights. Yea I'm not getting super fat numbers basically getting 780 grams a lamp with a 24 day veg on fire og. Im super happy with that. My quality rocks. You guys have seen my stuff. Im willing to post anything people want at any time to help myself out via others knowledge or to help other via what I've done.


I know you're killin it. Your veg smokes mine. Id say I'm 30-45 days in 1 gals under 1200watts mh depending on how long it takes me to clean out flower room... Then anywhere from 14-30 days in final pots for veg. And I'm still doing more per light than you.... This is how I'm getting the numbers. Ridiculous over veg
My veg rooms are two 600s . And 3 400s, no ACs 80ish sqft


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 20, 2016)

patrickkawi37 said:


> A finishing room is nice.. But is it more efficient than having another flower room instead ?


Yes, because a finishing room does not need the same level of HVAC as a bloom room, nor as much light. This could even be near or in the trimming room itself. More space saved.


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Feb 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Yes, because a finishing room does not need the same level of HVAC as a bloom room, nor as much light. This could even be near or in the trimming room itself. More space saved.


if you going to build a room.. What's a thousand bucks on a minisplit? I got you though.. I have a few multipurpose rooms


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 21, 2016)

Good convo here

Keep it up yall


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 21, 2016)

patrickkawi37 said:


> if you going to build a room.. What's a thousand bucks on a minisplit? I got you though.. I have a few multipurpose rooms


And if you don't need to buy or run the minisplit or the lights because it's NOT a six thousand watt bloom room, you've saved some money, right? 

Multipurpose is nice, but they tend to be spendy and often don't do any job as well as a dedicated room. Kinda like chopping vegetables; you want a kitchen knife or a Swiss Army tool for the job?


----------

